# How many coyotes has everyone bagged so far?



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

15 for me so far, seem like i see more and more every day, had 4 together today.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats a nice number, and Welcome. We must be close to neighbors. Where are you located, i live close to the houston area.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes welcome jkpipe. I wish I would have been there with you. I guarantee I would have missed at least one of them. LOL


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

O believe me i hate to admit it but i should have bagged 2 or 3 times that. But i figure i have to leave some for seed! And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't killed fifteen for sure, but my time has been pretty limited this year.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

We have had a pretty rough winter her, so that give me more time to hunt in my line of business.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im not sure how many I have killed but, it has been fun doin it. One hunting buddy and I killed 3 in a day, and called in about 7 that day. He got hooked a couple times and swirling wind kept us from killing more. It was the best day either one of us has spent calling.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

You all have a lot of open pasture ground down your way don't you? iIt looks real good off of Google earth.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Some, there is alot of timber, and hills and hollers. We hunted in in North Central Mo, when we bagged that many in a day. Down here yotes arent as thick. Hunting is a lot harder, but i have done good this winter.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

where at up north? i was born and raised up by Booneville.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT jkpipe.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

jkpipe said:


> where at up north? i was born and raised up by Booneville.


Welcome to the forum JkPIPE. Where in Missouri are you located. I am about a hour west of St. Louis.

My time in the feild is limited but I mannaged to get 4 this winter and called in one for my buddy Erik. Hopefully this Saturday we will raise that number.


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 11, 2011)

Since this spring, I have called in and killed 3 coyotes around the Pittsburgh area...
Here is a 44lb female I just killed 3 weeks ago...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bloodhound, that's a big girl, nice!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome Bloodhound


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks guys... It is nice to see a site that others are as passionate about the yote as I am...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT bloodhound.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks bar-d for the welcome. Helmet_s i'm at Versailles about 35 miles SW of Jefferson City.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

O i also need to update my coyote #'s to 16, i got him this morning about 10:00 am. had to sneek up on him, thankful it was windy and he was sleeping in tall grass. I shot him at 50 yds, cant believe he didn't wake up and catch me.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Bloodhound and jkpipe to PT. So far this year I have 14 recovered kills since November. I think I may have landed about 900 acres south of Dallas full of hogs and dogs according to the owner.Added bonus he says he has a bunch of nasty turkeys to if I want to hunt them.(Ole The pain of helping others) Headed down tomorrow to check out. With luck will be able to raise that number by a few over the weekend. Wifey called and told me my Purepredator callers the DC2 and Special Edition HR-1arrived in the mail today. Man work is draggin.LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Bigd you'll have some good huntin'!!! I feel your pain.


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong because I've got a big fat 0 after 7 times going out. I've seen tracks in the snow but no yotes. I do like going and I'm not giving up....going again in the morning. I had a hawk smoke my MOJO last Saturday which was cool.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't give up TDL, Learn from every set.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

TDL1245 said:


> I must be doing something wrong because I've got a big fat 0 after 7 times going out. I've seen tracks in the snow but no yotes. I do like going and I'm not giving up....going again in the morning. I had a hawk smoke my MOJO last Saturday which was cool.


Keep at it man. It's easy to get discouraged in this sport. I seem to have worse luck than some guys. I swear I have setup 20 times in a row before and had nothing. Other times my luck seems to do a 180 and I can't beat em off with a stick.

There are 24 hours in a day and if you spend an average 20 minutes on stand, you can make 72 stands. Get after it!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Dont let him fool you TDL1245, Chris beats em off with sticks everyday!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and Welcome to the site. Sit down enjoy, learn and have fun..
Funny, I had a chicken hawk, flog the heck outa my peckerwood about 2 weeks ago. it was a site, wish i had a camera.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that showmeyote. You doing ok now? I bet you wish you could have coaked that chicken.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

lol.... easy..... Im just fine thank you!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

jkpipe said:


> where at up north? i was born and raised up by Booneville.


We hunted on some farm ground just north of Keytesville. Lots of coyotes in that area.


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 11, 2011)

TDL1245 said:


> I must be doing something wrong because I've got a big fat 0 after 7 times going out. I've seen tracks in the snow but no yotes. I do like going and I'm not giving up....going again in the morning. I had a hawk smoke my MOJO last Saturday which was cool.


To kill them 3 I have about 150 set's put in... So at 7 you still have a way to go...








Remember, just because you haven't killed 1 yet... That doesn't mean you haven't called 1 in yet, you just haven't seen it/killed it...
I have called in my back yard seeing nothing only to walk back home and see 2 yote footprints on top of my own in the snow... They sneak in the back door so many times...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said bloodhound, they are sneaky devils aren't they.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

I have had a good weekend! i get to add 3 to my list today, Sunday


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats all I can say............


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks, there were actually 5 coyotes in the bunch, I shot the two went for the 3 and i was out of ammo ! So today's lesson is always check your gear.







The first coyote was 268 yds second was 370, the rest stood around and couldn't figure out where i was at. It was pretty cool !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, thats some great shooting............!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

jkpipe said:


> Thanks, there were actually 5 coyotes in the bunch, I shot the two went for the 3 and i was out of ammo ! So today's lesson is always check your gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats. on the hunt, had 5 charge in on me last Sun. needed a shotgun, happy with one though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

TDL1245 said:


> I must be doing something wrong because I've got a big fat 0 after 7 times going out. I've seen tracks in the snow but no yotes. I do like going and I'm not giving up....going again in the morning. I had a hawk smoke my MOJO last Saturday which was cool.


 Don't get discouraged, and they will do the unpredictable things-- happened to me today, wind screwed me up as I was walking in to the set, so decided to only go in 3/4 mile and hopefully I'll be downwind of something come daybreak. 1/2hr after daylight, wind stops for 10 min. then starts blowing to-wards me, not paying too much attention to the east of me as the winds were 40mph blowing that way and anything downwind of me had over an hour of my scent. YOU Guessed it, out pops a yote 50yds away and super cautious, moved on the seat I've only used once-- squeak-- Gone!! So Be Ready Cause Their There!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats jkpipe that is reaching out and hitting them. Glad to see that somebodys weekend went well. All plans fell through on my end. Cleaned guns and garage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sucks Rodney. You should have gone next goor and kicked the neighbors cat!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well since you said that . I did test my HR-1 on the neighbors cat while in the garage. It worked great though not close enough too kick but had him going.LOL Chris I really am looking forward to testing this on a real bobcat. Based on what I seen today I think it is going to be a real CAT KILLER!!!! The abilities of the double allows alot of variables to mix. this is a GREAT CALL


----------

